# Gebrauchten PC kaufen?



## DerKerstan (29. August 2016)

Hallo,

Mit der immer schneller fortschreitenden Technik bei PC-Komponenten ist es natürlich kein Wunder, dass die Hersteller mehrmals im Jahr neue Grafikkarten, Prozessor etc. auf den Markt bringen.
Ich überlege nun, mir genau das zum Vorteil zu machen und mir einen gebrauchten Gamer PC zu kaufen.
Ein guter Freund von mir hat einen Kumpel, der, was Gaming angeht, immer auf dem neusten Stand sein möchte. Der PC ist gut 2 Jahre alt und hat, um mal paar zu nennen, folgende Komponente:

Intel i7- 950 4x 3.06 GHz
ASUS Rampage III Extreme x58 Chipsatz
ASUS STRIX GTX 970 NVIDIA, 4 GB
Corsair Dominator 6 GBWD20EARS Caviar Green 2TB

Mir geht es eigentlich erst mal nur darum, was man dazu halten sollte, einen 2 Jahre alten PC zu kaufen, der wahrscheinlich oft in Benutzung war. Klar ist auch, dass die Komponenten nicht ganz so arg abnutzen wie bei einem Notebook. Dennoch büßt man einiges an Geld ein. Mein Budget ist 500-600€ und da wäre ich mit einer GTX 970 + i7 Prozessor gut bedient.
Den PC, mit den oben genannten Komponenten, kann ich für 500€ abgreifen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. August 2016)

viel zu teuer meiner meinung nach. 
die cpu ist 7 (!) jahre alt. aufrüsten kannste bei dem board wohl auch vergessen. 6gb ram sind auch arg knapp inzwischen. 
der rechner ist damit in gänze auch garantiert nicht nur 2 jahre alt. ich  schätze, er hat die graka vor 2 jahren aufgerüstet, das kann sein. die gtx 970 ist nämlich noch absolut brauchbar, aber eben auch nicht mehr als vielleicht ~ 150 euro "wert".


----------



## Spiritogre (29. August 2016)

Für 300 Euro würde ich den Rechner nehmen, wenn der Zustand in Ordnung ist. Wenn eine Windows Lizenz dabei ist wäre es auch nicht verkehrt.
Dann noch das RAM ein wenig aufrüsten (Minimum 8, eher 16GB) und eine SSD rein. Dann hat man für knapp unter 500 Euro eine recht gute Kiste, die neu vielleicht um 700 kosten würde (mit aktuellen Komponenten ähnlicher Leistung).

Stimme aber Bonkic zu, der Rechner ist keine zwei Jahre alt sondern nur die Grafikkarte. Der restliche PC ist erheblich älter.


----------



## DerKerstan (29. August 2016)

Woran erkennt man beim Prozessornamen zu welcher Generation er gehört? Oder immer auf der Intel Website nachlesen?
Und wenn der Prozessor trotzdem erst vor 2 Jahren gekauft wurde? Haben die neuen Prozessor neue/andere Technik? Ich dachte immer es kommt nur auf die Anzahl der Kerne + GHz an


----------



## DerKerstan (29. August 2016)

Jetzt aber nochmal grundsätzlich. Man muss nicht davon abraten oder? 2 Jahre für PC Komponente sind voll drin und von Abnutzung sollte noch nicht viel spürbar sein, richtig?


----------



## Spiritogre (29. August 2016)

DerKerstan schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man beim Prozessornamen zu welcher Generation er gehört? Oder immer auf der Intel Website nachlesen?



Wenn man es nicht weiß, dann muss man es nachlesen, etwa auf Wikipedia, da gibt es Listen.



> Und wenn der Prozessor trotzdem erst vor 2 Jahren gekauft wurde?


Dann hat er vor zwei Jahren auch gebraucht und somit erheblich günstiger als neu Modelle gekauft.



> Haben die neuen Prozessor neue/andere Technik? Ich dachte immer es kommt nur auf die Anzahl der Kerne + GHz an


Neeee! 
Natürlich hat jede Prozessorgeneration neue Technik. Fast jedes Jahre kommen neue Core i Prozessoren raus, die stromsparender und leistungsstärker als die Vorgänger sind, trotz gleicher Kerne und gleicher Taktung.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2016)

Das ist einer der ersten i7, also echt sehr sehr alt. Schon ein Core i5-2500, Sockel 1155 und vor fast 6 Jahren rausgekommen, wäre ein paar Prozent schneller.

Allerdings ist das Mainboard eines der (überteuerten) Edel-Übertakter-Mainboards: da kriegst du bei eBay auch heute noch 170-220€ *nur fürs Board*, total irre...  daher wäre der PC sogar vom reinen Preis her okay, aber der Kumpel sollte da echt lieber vor allem das Board einzeln verkaufen, das macht mehr Sinn. Wie viel RAM hat der PC denn? 

Wenn DU einen PC NAGELNEU selber zusammenstellen würdest, wäre das hier schon stärker:

i5-4460 => 180€
Board => 60€
8Gb RAM => 35€
Gehäuse und Netzteil => 80€
1000GB HDD => 45€
GTX 970 oder auch die neue AMD RX 470 => 230€

Das wären dann 630€, aber eben neu und nicht gebraucht und etwas stärker als der PC des Bekannten. Und wenn der i7-PC da oben echt erst 2 Jahre alt ist, dann war das ein megamäßiger Fehlkauf "damals"...  aber ich vermute auch, dass eben die Graka 2 Jahre alt ist - der Rest muss aber älter sein. Was du natürlich auch machen kannst: den PC kaufen, das Board für 200€ verkaufen, CPU für 40€ und davon dann nen modernen i5 und neues Board. Da bleibt am Ende dann sogar ein bisschen Kohle über.




> m natürlich kein Wunder, dass die Hersteller mehrmals im Jahr neue Grafikkarten, Prozessor etc. auf den Markt bringen.


 das tun die Hersteller an sich nicht ^^  es kommen so alle 2 Jahre neue Grafikkarten raus, dann aber eben auch 3-4 Modelle je von AMD und Nvidia, die auch ganz spezielle Preisklassen besetzen. Wenn du aber eine bestimmte Preis/Leisungsklasse im Blick hast, dann hast du idR mind 2 Jahre nur die Wahl aus je einem Modell von AMD und Nvidia, und bei CPUs tut sich auch nur alle 3-4 Jahre was wirklich neues. Ansonsten sind es nur "Ergänzungen", wo aber niemand, der schon was modernes hat, neu kaufen "muss". zB dass man zu den CPUs mit 2,8GHz, 3,0GHz und 3,4 GHz auch noch ein Modell mit 3,6 GHz sowie eines mit 3,2 GHz im Sortiment hat.     Natürlich kommt aber immer wieder mal zb eine neue GTX 1060 von Gigabyte, dann eine andere GTX 1060 von MSI usw. raus, aber das sind ja nur Modellvarianten und nicht wirklich eine "Neuheit", wo man sagen müsste "oh, könnte sich da nun grundlegend was ändern?" 



Wegen der "Abnutzung": wenn solche Bauteile nicht schon nach ein paar Monaten kaputtgehen, kannst du die normalerweise locker 10 Jahre nutzen, vlt muss man halt ab und an mal die Wärmepaste erneuern für die Kühler, das wars dann aber. Am ehesten wäre die Festplatte das "kritische". 


CPU-Generationen: 

Core i5/i7 mit nur dreistelligen Nummern => Sockel 1156 und 1366, schon über 7 Jahre alt
Core i5/i7 mit vierstelligen 2000er-Nummern => Sockel 1155, fast 6 Jahre alt
Core i5/i7 mit vierstelligen 3000er-Nummern => Sockel 1155 Refresh-CPUs
Core i5/i7 mit vierstelligen 4000er/5000er-Nummern => Sockel 1150, maximal ca. 3,5 Jahre alt
Core i5/i7 mit vierstelligen 6000er-Nummern => Sockel 1151, ein Jahr alt

Weggelassen hab ich die teuren Sockel 2011 und 2011-3


----------



## DerKerstan (29. August 2016)

Alles klar!
Also mit verkaufen, neu etwas dazu kaufen usw. ist mir zu stressig. Genau deshalb überlege ich gebraucht zu kaufen, weil ich direkt loslegen kann zu Spielen 
Wenn ich jetzt nochmal reflektiere. Beim Kauf eines gebrauchten PC's ist es wichtig dass die Modelle an sich nicht älter als 2 Jahre sind. Am wichtigsten wäre dann doch CPU, GPU und Mainboard, richtig?
Arbeitsspeicher, Lüfter, Gehäuse sind erst mal zweitrangig. Beim Gehäuse dachte ich sowieso, falls ich Einen sehr preisgünstigen finde, kann ich auch die Komponenten ausbauen und mir einen Wunsch-Gehäuse nach bestellen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2016)

DerKerstan schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> Also mit verkaufen, neu etwas dazu kaufen usw. ist mir zu stressig. Genau deshalb überlege ich gebraucht zu kaufen, weil ich direkt loslegen kann zu Spielen
> Wenn ich jetzt nochmal reflektiere. Beim Kauf eines gebrauchten PC's ist es wichtig dass die Modelle an sich nicht älter als 2 Jahre sind.


 nein, das ist an sich nicht wichtig! Denn sogar ein 6 Jahre alter Core i7-2600k zB wäre immer noch ziemlich gut, und auch wenn die Grafikkarte 3 Jahre als wäre, aber eben stark, wäre das okay - wichtig ist, was das dann kosten soll. Aber der GANZ alte core i7 aus dem PC oben ist halt echt dann doch zu alt, und das sauteure Mainboard ist völliger Unfug, wenn du nach Preis-Leistung Ausschau halten willst. Das ist so, als würdest du nen sehr günstigen gebrauchten suchen und einen mit Ledersitzen und Automatik nehmen  


Und wenn Dir nur Board, RAM und Grafikkarte erst mal wichtig sind UND du gebraucht kaufen willst, dann such Dir ruhig auch ein Bundle aus Board+CPU oder Board+CPU+RAM und separat ne Graka sowie den Rest auch separat. Denn dass ALLES zufällig perfekt passt zu nem guten Preis, das ist auch Glück. Immer noch ganz gut je nach Preis wären ALLE von mir oben genannten Core i5 und i7 für die Sockel 1155, 1150 und 1151, wobei ich beim 1155 einen i7 empfehlen würde und einen i5 nur dann, wenn es einer der 3000er ist, zB ein 3470 oder so. 

Ein Bundle aus Board, CPU (Core i5) und 8GB RAM würde neu ca 270€ kosten - gebraucht muss das klar unter 200€ kosten, sonst lohnt sich das nicht. Grafikkarte fürs Budget passend: eine GTX 960, 970 oder auch 780, und bei AMD eine R9 280X, 290 oder 390


----------



## svd (29. August 2016)

Ich hab mir in den letzten Tagen viele gebrauchte PCs angesehen.

Alleine eine gebrauchte GTX970 Strix kostet dich durchschnittliche 190€.

Für 300€ einen SandyBridge-Xeon oder Haswell-i5 zu bekommen ist recht einfach (die würde ich aber lieber mit einer 200€ RX470 oder GTX1060(3GB) paaren).

Allerdings, wie Herb schon erwähnt hat, sind im PC deines Kumpels Kumpel hochwertige Komponenten verbaut. Vor allem das Netzteil wird auch ein ordentliches sein. 
Da liegt nämlich der Schwachpunkt der gebrauchten Workstations, die wohl nie mit dem Leistungsbedarf einer Gaminggrafikkarte rechnen müssen.
Aber da die neue "obere Mittelklasse" mit einem 6-pin PCIe-Stecker auskommt, wäre ggfs. ein Molex-zu-PCIe-Adapter ausreichend.

Der i7-950 ist noch aus der Nehalem-Generation, das stimmt. Aber leistungsmäßig liegt er über dem FX-6300, übertaktet beim FX-8320/FX-8350, welche 
zwar ausbremsen können, aber immer noch passable Gaming-Prozessoren sind.

Ich würde auch versuchen, ihn noch runterzuhandeln. 
Verkaufte er den PC auf Ebay für 500€, würde er durch PayPal (ca. 17€) und die Provision (ca. 48€) ja weitaus weniger in der Hand haben. Dazu noch das Verpacken und Geschleppe zur Post usw. 
Falls Gehäuse, Netzeil und CPU-Kühler hochwertig und leise sind und das Betriebssystem beiliegt (genaue Liste der Komponenten geben lassen), würde ich persönlich evtl. 400€ bieten, 
um es für beide Seiten fair zu halten. Das hat eine PS4 zum Launch gekostet. Und der PC kann doch erheblich mehr. 

Falls er nicht darauf eingeht, na, dann würde ich lieber entweder neu kaufen, oder mein Glück mit obigen Gebraucht-PCs probieren.


----------



## DerKerstan (29. August 2016)

Vielen Dank an alle!
Ich mach mich dann doch lieber ran, was passendes im Internet zu finden. 
Ich denke ich werde mir, wie oben von Herbboy beschrieben, ein gebrauchtes Bundle Mainboard/CPU & Grafikkarte holen.
Wie aber teste ich das dann?  Ich selbst habe keinen PC und wenn der Verkäufer keine Chance hat die Stücke zu testen, dann steh ich da 
Angenommen aber er kann zb. die Grafikkarte für einen Test einbauen, gibt es da eine favorisierte Software bei der man Hardware auf Funktionalität testen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2016)

DerKerstan schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle!
> Ich mach mich dann doch lieber ran, was passendes im Internet zu finden.
> Ich denke ich werde mir, wie oben von Herbboy beschrieben, ein gebrauchtes Bundle Mainboard/CPU & Grafikkarte holen.
> Wie aber teste ich das dann?  Ich selbst habe keinen PC und wenn der Verkäufer keine Chance hat die Stücke zu testen, dann steh ich da
> Angenommen aber er kann zb. die Grafikkarte für einen Test einbauen, gibt es da eine favorisierte Software bei der man Hardware auf Funktionalität testen kann?


  Also, du hast derzeit noch GAR keinen PC? Theoretisch reicht ein Netzteil + Maus und Monitor aus, um zu checken, ob zumindest Mainboard und CPU mit RAM "starten", man ins Bios kommt und ob die Grafikkarte ein Bild liefert.

Und natürlich musst du was kaufen, wo der Verkäufer versichert, dass alles bisher immer einwandfrei lief und er die Sachen nun einfach verkauft. Wenn einer schreibt "ungetestet" oder so was, dann lieber nicht nehmen. Aber viele verkaufen ganz klipp und klar wegen ner Aufrüstung und schreiben, dass Board, CPU und RAM "einwandfrei" sind, oder dass die Grafikkarte stets funktionierte und nun nur verkauft wird, weil eine neue gekauft wurde. 

Wenn Du aber dann einen PC "fertig" gebaut hast, ist das simpelste, dass du Windows installierst, Updates, Treiber drauf usw. und dann einfach Spiele testest. Das ginge zur Not auch ohne Gehäuse, genau wie oben beschrieben, aber zumindest eine Festplatte oder SSD brauchst du natürlich.


----------



## svd (29. August 2016)

Naja, wie gesagt, 500 fände ich auch einen Tick zu viel. Aber wenn das Gehäuse kein 25Euro Plastikteil ist, der Prozessorkühler nicht nur der Standard-Intel, das Netzteil ein Markengerät usw., wäre der i7-950 so übel nicht, wenn der Preis noch fiele. 

FullHD, hoch und 50fps wäre mir, für 400Euro, genug. Ein besserer Prozessor mit dafür schlechterer Grafikkarte brächte (jetzt) weniger (in Zukunft schon, aber will ich jetzt in akzeptabler Qualität spielen, oder erst Weihnachten 2017, wenn Geld für ein Upgrade da ist?


----------



## svd (29. August 2016)

Und wieder verschluckt Crapatalk die Hälfte des Beitrags. 
Frag einfach nochmal, ob beim Preis noch was geht. Kostet ja nichts. Und führ das Argument Nebenkosten und Aufwand bei eBay und Kleinanzeigen an. Oder die Notwendigkeit den PC in Einzelteilen verkaufen zu müssen, um den Profit zu maximieren, hehe.


----------



## DerKerstan (30. August 2016)

Ich habe momentan nur ein Notebook, da kann ich aber schlecht Desktop Hardware drauf testen 
Wegen dem Rechner des Bekannten, ich glaube es macht für mich mehr Sinn einen soliden i5 zu kaufen, der noch nicht sehr alt ist, da ich mind. 2 Jahre keine Aufrüstung geplant habe und bei einem bereits 7 Jahre alten CPU.. naja ich will lieber auf der sicheren Seite sein.
Vielleicht kann ich ihm wenigstens die Grafikkarte stibitzen 

Eine Frage hätte ich da aber noch, um keinen neuen Thread auf zu machen.
Wie sieht es mit den AMD Prozessoren aus? Es gibt viele FX 6300er, die du (svd) scheinbar für schlecht empfindest.
Welche AMD Prozessoren taugen den was und sind vergleichbar mit 2/3 Jahre alten i5/i7 Prozessoren? Also Alternativen zu zb. dem i5-4460.
Und muss ich dann etwas beachten? Gibt es Mainboards die besser mit AMD CPU's arbeiten oder gar Grafikkarten die dann eine bessere Wahl sind?


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2016)

Es gibt leider keine AMD-CPUs, die mit einem i5 mithalten können. Dafür bekommst du aber einen Zb FX-8320E schon für 120-130€ neu, und ein viel teurerer AMD macht nur wenig Sinn. Ein FX-6300 wiederum ist auch oft oder sogar meistens nicht schwächer als der FX-8320E. Aber die Intel Core i5 sind nun mal trotzdem klar stärker, selbst ein schon relativ alter Core i5-3450.


----------



## DerKerstan (30. August 2016)

Ich habe nun im Internet einen PC nach meinem Geschmack gefunden 
Mini ITX (in der Größe einer Konsole) und auch mit frischer Hardware.
Vielleicht könnt Ihr da mal drüber schauen. Die Grafikkarte ist nicht dabei, aber ich kann hoffentlich die GTX 970 von dem Bekannten abgreifen.
Ich hoffe die passt da auch noch rein. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das ganze Teil ausreichend gekühlt ist.. 

Beim Preis muss aber noch was getan werden. Habe mal alle Komponenten über Mindfactory verglichen. Da kommt man zu etwa 595€

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...sd-fuer-gaming-office-htpc/514217228-228-6723


----------



## svd (30. August 2016)

Ich halte den FX-6300 keineswegs für schlecht. Den hatte ich in "immer noch passable Gaming-Prozessoren" inkludiert. 
Wer noch einen hat, muss ihn, meiner Meinung nach, nicht unbedingt wechseln (aber übertakten, wer's sich zutraut). Aber zum Kauf raten würde ich nicht, da gibt es genug Alternativen.

Nun ja, wie dein PC aussieht, bestimmt ja sowieso das Budget. 

Sollte der Kumpel-Kumpel-PC wirklich auf 400€ gehen (und, wie gesagt, Gehäuse, Netzteil, CPU-Kühler gut sein) würde ich den persönlich sogar nehmen.
Wieso? Weil du ein getestetes System bekommst, mit einer nachvollziehbaren Geschichte. Weil, im Glücksfall, alle Komponenten "Gaming-Grade" entsprechen, also, auch das Alter berücksichtigend, 
selektiert, hochwertig und leise sind, was teueres Nachrüsten (Kühler, Lüfter, etc.) erspart. Weil die Grafikkarte bis vor Kurzem noch ein recht gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hat und im 200€-Bereich
eigentlich noch immer der Maßstab ist. 
Weil ich, für (hoffentliche) 400€ nicht erwarte, alles auf Ultra spielen zu können, sondern immer mindestens so gut wie auf PS4/XBone, idR aber weit drüber (übertaktet muss sich der i7-950 übrigens nicht
vor seinen jüngeren Nachfahren verstecken).
Falls ich den für 400€ bekäme, ein wenig Überzeugungsarbeit müsste schon geleistet werden, betrachtete ich den PC als beste CurrentGen-Konsole mit der breiteren Auswahl an Eingabegeräten
und Eignung für jegliches Genre. Und solange Spiele auf der PS4 gut aussähen, täten sie das auf dem Rechner ja genauso. Also würde ich den einfach 2 Jahre nicht aufrüsten und derweil entspannt 
auf einen wirklich guten PC sparen.
Die magische Grenze für diesen Plan läge aber bei diesen 400€. Mehr würde ich nicht ausgeben.

Liegt dein Budget bei 500€, na, dann würde ich einfach obigen Haswell-i5 kaufen. Der wird dir vollständig zusammengebaut und mit vorinstalliertem Betriebssystem geliefert, du müsstest also bloß
einstecken und loslegen. Natürlich wäre da noch keine spieletaugliche Grafikkarte drin, weshalb ich, des womöglich "ungeeigneten" Netzteil halber, eine RX470 oder GTX1060 (3GB) dazukaufen würde.
Du hättest dann einen FullHD@high-PC.


----------



## svd (30. August 2016)

Oh, bei den Mini-PCs musst du aufpassen, da passt idR keine große Grafikarte rein, wenn überhaupt. 
Aber wenn dein Budget sowieso bis 600€ geht, stellt dir Herb, im Null-komma-nichts, was zusammen.

edit: Ah, da wäre sogar Platz. Dann nimm trotzdem eine kleine GTX1060 dazu, würde ich sagen.


----------



## DerKerstan (30. August 2016)

Ja Budget liegt bei 600€. Neu kann man da auch schon was gutes bekommen, und mir ist natürlich klar, dass es nur für "hohe" Grafik reichen wird. 
Nach was ich aber gerade schaue ist, dass ich für 500€ gebrauchte Hardware finde, die ich dann für 100€ Zuschlag in ein neu gekauftes Mini ITX oder Mini ATX Gehäuse packe. 
Weil das ist es ja was ich wollte. Einen Gaming PC in "Konsolen Größe", der immerhin besser ist als die Next-Gen Konsolen.
Dieser den ich jetzt bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen gefunden habe, ist zumindestens schon in einem kleinen Gehäuse, sodass ich mir da die Neuanschaffung spare.

edit: Die Größe eines "Raidmax Hyperion" würde auch reichen, aber desto kleiner um so lieber wäre es mir.


----------



## DerKerstan (30. August 2016)

> edit: Ah, da wäre sogar Platz. Dann nimm trotzdem eine kleine GTX1060 dazu, würde ich sagen.



Das Problem ist aber, dass ich die unwahrscheinlich gebraucht bekomme. Die ist noch ziemlich neu oder?
Und neu kostet die mal mind. 200€.
Hast Du vielleicht eine Alternative, die etwas älter ist? 
Und wie muss ich das jetzt verstehen, passen die GTX 960/970?


----------



## svd (30. August 2016)

Ja, passen würden sie schon, nehme ich an. Aber zumindest die 970 braucht meist zwei Stromstecker, einer davon evtl 8-polig. Da kommt mir das 300W Netzteil unterdimensioniert vor.  Deshalb der Griff zur aktuellen, sparsamen, gehobenen Mittelklasse. Aber eine 960 passt bestimmt gut. Ich muss morgen mal nachsehen, ob es zufällig eine Asus mit dem Mini-Direktcu-Kühler mit Radiallüfter gibt. Der ist zwar nicht silent, aber in einem so engen Gehäuse sollte die heiße Luft lieber schneller raus.


----------



## Enisra (30. August 2016)

bei einer 960 muss man nur noch aufpassen das es auch die 4GB version ist, die 2GB ist spürbar schlechter und man spart am falschen Ende
Preislich ist da eher eine 970 oder RX470 interessant, die kosten echt nicht viel mehr, bringen aber mehr Power


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2016)

Also, nur mal als Vorschlag:

Gehäuse Sharkoon Shark Zone C10 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 40€
Netzteil be quiet! System Power 8 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 40€
Mainboard ASRock H81M-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 60€ und CPU Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 170€
RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 32€
Festplatte Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 45€
Grafikkarte Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 WindForce 2X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder schneller, aber leider finde ich keine genauen Maße HIS Radeon RX 470 X² Turbo Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  aber in das Gehäuse passen Karten bis 31cm, und so lang ist die ganz sicher nicht. Nur falls du ein noch kleineres Gehäuse willst, wäre die GTX 960 besser, da die recht kurz ist.

Das sind, wenn du ALLES nagelneu kaufst, dann 585€. Du kannst auch als Grafikkarte erstmal nur eine GTX 950 nehmen und ca 50€ sparen, oder als CPU erst mal nen Core i3-4160. Das Board hat zwar nur PCIe 2.0, aber das ist kaum der Rede wert. Ein Modell mit 3.0 wäre 35€ teurer.


----------



## DerKerstan (31. August 2016)

Danke euch allen nochmal 

Ich glaube so ein ganz kleines Gehäuse wie das Fractal, von der Anzeige, ist dann doch nichts für mich. Da muss man auf einiges achten und dafür bin ich nicht erfahren genug was die Komponenten angeht.
Außerdem würde ich mich beim Aufrüsten schwer tuen..

Deine Zusammenstellung gefällt mir sehr. Das Gehäuse ist auch cool! Ich würde mir dann trotzdem die Grafikkarte gebraucht holen, weil für die GTX 960 4GB gibt es einige Angebote im Internet. Gibt es große, bzw. nennenswerte Unterschiede bei den Modellen? Habe einen Privatverkäufer gefunden, der seine 6 Monat alte Palit GTX 960 4GB verkauft und er wohnt nur paar Kilometer entfernt. Testen kann ich die auch und kostet mich dann nur 130€ statt 200€ Dafür kann ich dann noch eine 128GB SSD einbauen, passt doch hoffentlich noch rein oder? 

Und wo genau liegt der Unterschied bei PCIe 2.0 bzw 3.0? Ich meine wenn ich in Zukunft davon profitiere, dann sind die 35€ jetzt gut investiert, bevor ich mir in etwa 2 Jahren ein neues Mainboard holen muss. Kannst mir ja mal den Link geben, dann kann ich es mir überlegen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2016)

also, wirklich krasse Unterschiede gibt es keine. Es gibt halt beim Takt verschiedene Varianten, und dann ist die Leistung vlt um 5-10% besser oder schlechter, aber bei DEM Preis wäre das echt egal. Und dann kann die Karte evtl. eine eher "laute" sein, wobei die GTX 960 an sich nie wirklich "laut" sind. Am ehesten wäre die nicht so leise, wenn die nur einen einzigen Lüfter haben sollte.

SSD 120-128GB reicht für Windows, alle Programme und einiges an Daten, vlt auch noch 2-3 Games je nach Größe. Du kannst auch zB zunächst mal NUR eine SSD nehmen, dann aber 240-256GB oder auch 480GB und ne Festplatte erst später nachrüsten. Denn 240 statt 120 GB kostet nur 20-30€ mehr, und 480GB gibt es inzwischen auch ab und an für 100-110€. 

Das passende ITX-Board mit PCIe 3.0 wäre das ASRock H97M-ITX  ASRock H97M-ITX/ac Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   in der Summe kostet das dann mit der CPU und DDR3-RAM beinah so viel, dass du auch einen core i5-6500 nehmen kannst, der zwar teurer als der i5-4460 ist, aber dafür kannst du dann ein günstigeres Board ASRock H110M-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und DDR4-RAM Crucial DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2133, CL15 (CT8G4DFS8213) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen. In der Summe müsste das dann ca gleich viel kosten, du hast aber dann den moderneren Sockel 1151.

3.0 bietet halt POTENTIELL mehr Bandbreite, aber wirklich merkbar ist das noch nicht. Wenn du eine GTX 1080 per 3.0 versus 2.0 testest, hast du fast keinen Unterschied. Was eher mal passieren KÖNNTE ist, dass in 2-3 Jahren die dann neuen Karten bei MANCHEN 2.0-Boards nicht immer unproblematisch sind. Aber das sind nur "kann"-Szenarien...


----------

